# Anyone look at NBA.draft.net's mock?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just took a look at it, and I think it looks fine as far as I can see, but does anyone know why players seem to move around so much. I mean guys are moving up really far and then moving down far. 

Did that much change in a few days?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think you can take these mocks seriously at all at the very least until we've had the draft lottery.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

My question -- what happened to Splitter and Perovic? Did they pull out or something?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Actually I am kind of skeptical about how high they rank foreign big men, because we all remember last year with Lampe and Sofo. They had them very high picks both around the top 20 and they were both actually picked in the 2nd round. But who knows, maybe it was just a fluke.


----------



## NewAnomaly (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't know about the other guy. But I heard that Lampe dropped because his team in europe didnt want to let him out of his contract.

That's all I got, they are saying the same thing about the Russian Team CSKA Moscow, both 
Victor Khryapa and Sergei Monya are on the team, and that would lose them there best 2 players.

But I think Lampe is going to be a very good big man, and I think Monya could win Rookie of the Year next year, if he goes to the right team.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Actually I am kind of skeptical about how high they rank foreign big men, because we all remember last year with Lampe and Sofo. They had them very high picks both around the top 20 and they were both actually picked in the 2nd round. But who knows, maybe it was just a fluke.


I can be wrong, but I wouldnt compare lampe and sofo with splitter and kosta.

Splitter and Kosta play for euroleague teams. Splitter has started some games for TAU (one of the best teams in europe). And Kosta plays for Partizan. Both play for their national teams. They are older and more ready than Sofo and Lampe were.

Sofo was ranked and drafted by his phisical atributes. All about potential. He is still a very raw player and still can't play.

Lampe being drafted as a 2nd rounder was a mistake. He has played well and did show to everybody that he deserved to be picked in the 1st round. And he would have been picked higher if a rumour of a buyout had not messed things up.

What I mean is: Being european or playing in europe dont make a player be equal to another "euro" player. This is not that hard to understand.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Giving them the benefit of the doubt, I will say things change due to the people they talk to...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NewAnomaly</b>!
> 
> That's all I got, they are saying the same thing about the Russian Team CSKA Moscow, both
> Victor Khryapa and Sergei Monya are on the team, and that would lose them there best 2 players.


I dont know if CSKA Moscow has buyout clauses for these 2 players. Actually I never heard of it before your post, but what I can say that they are far from being 2 best players on that team. CSKA is very strong team with Marcus Brown, J.R. Holden, Mirsad Turkcan, Victor Alexander and more others. Khryapa and Monia arent the leaders there. Thats for sure.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I would've thought that a lot of people they talk to have vested interest in certain players. I mean, generally speaking they do a fantastic job, but you can't cover everyone. One or two will slip the net.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> My question -- what happened to Splitter and Perovic? Did they pull out or something?


They're expected to withdraw, therefore they are on the 2005 mock.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

I have a few problems with this mock. 

1. Cleveland won't draft Josh Childress. Why? Because they already have a SG/Swingman type in Lebron. I think they'll go big man with a Point Center/ Point Forward type player. From what I hear, Paxson has his eye on a few foreigners. He even made 4 or 5 trips to Europe this year.
2. Atlanta won't draft Devin Harris. They won't unless they're moving Jason Terry to SG. If they are than someone fill me in because I knew nothing of it.
3. Who is this Andriuskevicius guy? I've never heard of him and they have him going 7th to Portland. Someone please fill me in on him.

Other than those three things, I really dont see any moves that dont make sense.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 
> 3. Who is this Andriuskevicius guy? I've never heard of him and they have him going 7th to Portland. Someone please fill me in on him.


There has been already a few threads about him in this board, but I think for now you cant find anything better than this 
:yes: 

http://www.draftcity.com/martynasandriuskevicius.htm


----------



## falsestart (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NewAnomaly</b>!
> Don't know about the other guy. But I heard that Lampe dropped because his team in europe didnt want to let him out of his contract.
> 
> That's all I got, they are saying the same thing about the Russian Team CSKA Moscow, both
> ...


Dusan Ivcovic said in one of his interviews that Monya has special option in his contract that doesn't allow him to enter the draft until 2005


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefuture2</b>!
> 1. Cleveland won't draft Josh Childress. Why? Because they already have a SG/Swingman type in Lebron. I think they'll go big man with a Point Center/ Point Forward type player. From what I hear, Paxson has his eye on a few foreigners. He even made 4 or 5 trips to Europe this year.
> 2. Atlanta won't draft Devin Harris. They won't unless they're moving Jason Terry to SG. If they are than someone fill me in because I knew nothing of it.


They really need to post this somewhere on the front page of their site, because it comes up from several people each time they do a mock. Here's why many of the picks might not look so good: until the order of the draft is determined, all the mock is is a general ranking of the prospects. The team next to the player's name has nothing to do with the order of the players for now.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

To be honest I wish I could watch foreign basketball players play. I do not really trust others judgment and I have always wanted to see it for myself. But again foreign big men can either be great or be a huge bust.

Nickoloz Tskitishvili 
Nenad Krstic 
Dalibor Bagaric
Jake Tsakalidis 
Primoz Brezec 
Soumaila Samake
Alek Redojevic 
Frederick Weis 
Wang Zhi-Zhi 
Mirsad Turckan 
Vladimir Stepania
Vitaly Potapenko 
*Sofoklis Schortsanitis 
Maciej Lampe *


Vladimir Radmanovic 
Radoslav Nesterovic 
Predrag Stojakovic 
Dirk Nowitzki 
Pau Gasol


As you can see the busts are a lot more common than the players that make it big. I do believe some people overrate foreign big men a lot. Sure Sofo, Lampe and even Skit still have time to prove themselves, but so far they have been either way overrated or they have been busts.

Sure you could do this for American players to, but guys like Alek Redojevic, Frederick Weis, Nenad Krstic, Dalibor Bagaric, Jake Tsakalidis and Primoz Brezec all were picked in the 1st round, some pretty high and all are busts. Jake could maybe still turn it around but the rest are finished.


Now I have not seen Martynas Andriuskevicius, Andris Biedrins, Pavel Podkolzine, Anderson Varejão, Peja Samardziski, Peter Ramos and Ha Seung-Jin play. But I hope they are not just a group of overrated foreign big men and only 1 or 2 actually is anything in the league. But they do have amazing size and really if they show any skill and athletic ability what so ever at 7-3 or 7-4 260-300+ pounds they will be picked. Just look at Josh Moore, he made the Clippers roster just because he was 7-1 300 pounds. Strange thing, all of those foreign big men will drop David Harrison, and Harrison is a very talented and tough center that could be better than the ones picked before him.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Ozzy, I'd think you'd be pleasantly suprised by Varejao. From what little game footage I've seen and what I've read he has a very American-oriented game. The NBAdraft.net has a Drew Gooden comparison but I seem more as a less offensively skilled K-Mart. Runs the floor exceptionally, rebounds, can occasionally hit a mid-range jumper and has been practicing extending his range. If the Bulls trade down with Utah or something I'd love to have him aboard. I haven't seen enough of the other Euro big men to warrant a claim but Andriuskevicius seems too lean, Podkolzine too unskilled, but the biggest toss-up is Ramos. He is huge but can his game develop enough?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> To be honest I wish I could watch foreign basketball players play. I do not really trust others judgment and I have always wanted to see it for myself. But again foreign big men can either be great or be a huge bust.
> 
> Nickoloz Tskitishvili
> ...


I think you forget Yao Ming, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Mehmet Okur and Andrei Kirilenko.

Besides, how can you label Krstic as a bust, when he's like 21 years old, still hasn't had the chance to play in the NBA and has improved his game a lot during the last couple of years in Europe?

Anyway, I feel there might be a good amount of busts in this draft. There are so many foreign big men declared that are just kids with so little (if any) experience at high level... I hope as many of them as possible will withdraw before the deadline.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I think you forget Yao Ming, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Mehmet Okur and Andrei Kirilenko.


 Yes I did forget about them, I apologize. But still there is a trend of most foreign big men being busts. There are some that turn out to be great, but there also are some that are huge busts.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> To be honest I wish I could watch foreign basketball players play. I do not really trust others judgment and I have always wanted to see it for myself. But again foreign big men can either be great or be a huge bust.
> 
> Nickoloz Tskitishvili
> ...



Nenad Krstic hasn't even PLAYED an NBA game yet, he hasn't come over yet but the NETS have stated he is the big man they are waiting for so why in the world are you calling him a bust, when he hasn't come yet! Give me a break!
Also, you obviously missed the last 2 months of the regular season if you are stating Lampe hasn't proved anything yet and has been a dissapointment. Lampe finally got to play the last 2 months and he did EXCELLENT, the Suns are thrilled with him and he'll have a role next season. 
Sofo has not come over yet either so you can't call him a bust yet, but he was a 2nd rounder so if he doesn't pan out, that is not a bust.
I mean I understand what you are getting at, but if you put all the big American guys that were drafted high in a similar list, you'd see a very similar trend. Big guys futures are very hard to predict.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

My point of view is:

Because of the lack of american big men, more and more foreign big men see the oportunity of going to the NBA. If there were enough good american centers and power forwards we wouldn't be seeing so many foreign kids unprepared to play in any team in the world declaring themselves to the NBA draft. Most of the busts aren't good enough to play in small teams in europe.


----------



## captain_ballard (Apr 4, 2004)

I think you have to re-define a "huge bust" in the NBA. Its pretty unfair to label some of them that way.

For the 2 sonics. Vitaly Potapenko has had a servicable career, 9 years 9 or so of solid production marred only by a couple of injuries. Not even close to an all-star but surely not a bust. Vladi Radmonovich. #13 player taken overall and he's basically averaging 13 & 7 with the potential to improve on that. Again a solid player. 

Even Tsakilitis is not a huge bust. The dude was drafted something like #24 and has played fairly consistently for 5 years.

Not every player in the league is an all-star. Eric Williams and Tonie Battie are not busts. Robert Horry is not a bust. I think with Euro's the average is probably about the same as it is all across the draft. A few are stars, many are role players, and a few are complete nothings.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> There has been already a few threads about him in this board, but I think for now you cant find anything better than this
> ...



Thanks for the link. He sounds like a guy who could develop into a strong pro. His strengths are nice, but I'm worrying about his weaknesses. Namely his strength (or lack there of) and his bad footwork. I think I would draft him if he was there and Okafor and Howard were gone, but then I would go right ahead and hire Kareem Abdul-Jabbar or Hakeem Olajuwon and teach this kid how to play D and let him learn some good post moves.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I mean I understand what you are getting at, but if you put all the big American guys that were drafted high in a similar list, you'd see a very similar trend. Big guys futures are very hard to predict.


Kwame Brown
Amare Stoudamire
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Chris Bosh
Chris Kaman
Mike Sweetney
Chris Wilcox
Drew Gooden
Jason Collins
Zach Randolph
Samuel Dalembert
Troy Murphy
Kenyon Martin
Stromile Swift
Chris Mihm
Joel Prizybilla
Jamal Magloire
Elton Brand
Jeff Foster
Michael Olowokandi 
Raef LaFrentz 
Antawn Jamison 



Melvin Ely
Marcus Haslip
Cutris Brochardt
Kirk Haston
Michael Bradley
Steven Hunter
Marcus Fizer
Etan Thomas
Jason Collier
Cal Bowdler 

Honestly though Brochardt has been injured a lot, Fizer is a solid player just a little overrated. But the rest are pretty solid busts so far. The top list though are all 1st round picks and are big guys. All of them are either solid players, starters or All Stars. Sure a few might have underachieved so far but that can be expected.

What I am getting at is that here is that Dalibor Bagaric, Primoz Brezecm, Alek Redojevic, Frederick Weis, and Mirsad Turckan are not even in the league anymore I believe. And some of them were very high 1st round selections. You can not find any "American" big men that are really high selections and are not even in the Association anymore. But maybe I am wrong and Brezecm is a 12th player on injured reserve somewhere in the league. The only player you can say that about on that list is Kirk Haston, and that was just a stupid pick to begin with.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Kwame Brown
Amare Stoudamire
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Chris Bosh
Chris Kaman
Mike Sweetney
Chris Wilcox(LOOKS LIKE A BUST)
Drew Gooden
Jason Collins
Zach Randolph
Samuel Dalembert
Troy Murphy
Kenyon Martin
Stromile Swift
Chris Mihm(BUST)
Joel Prizybilla(THIS GUY IS DEFINITELY A BUST)
Jamal Magloire
Elton Brand
Jeff Foster
Michael Olowokandi 
Raef LaFrentz 
Antawn Jamison


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilcox will not be a bust. If he wasn't playing behind Brand, he would be getting 15 and 8 right now. This guy is going to be a good player. He is 22 y/o.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Chris Wilcox(LOOKS LIKE A BUST)


Wilcox is no bust! He has great talent that people don't see because he has to back up Brand. When Brand was injured, Wilcox really stepped up and showed how great he can be.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

If Big Jake is not a "bust" neither is Chris Mihm.

Joel Prizybilla? Ok do you realize he averaged 10 rebounds + per game at the end of a year with the Hawks and played wonderful basketball and had a few double doubles. Sure he is not great but the end of this season before he got injured he played great with the Hawks and started.


Sure I might be a little hard on the foreign big men, but I get pissed when a player gets picked in the top 20 and then they are not even in the league anymore after that. And when you expect players to be top picks because nbadraft.net says they are top picks but they end up being very low selections, that is kind of annoying as well.

Foreign talent is great and really the NBA would be lame without it, but seriously just because he has a weird name and is 7-4 300 pounds that doesn't mean he can play. But hey can't teach size I guess, even if that size could easily turn out to be another Alek Redojevic or Frederick Weis.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Olowakandi isn't a bust??

Oookay.

Furthermore how the heck did you even come up with that last, What is Twan doing on there ? Where is Jaron Collins and Veal and Samaki Walker among other people.

Anyway Guillherm.rcf - why do you think Sopho can't play, I have watched 5 games so far of Oregon Scientific ( his team name I have no idea how the hell they name teams out there ) and he doesn't strike me as a bust, heck he got rated the best 18 and under center in European Basketball did he not?


I think he does very well in his limited minutes, and even more limited touches.


Edit-

Can anyone confirm that Perovic and Splitter are dropping out of this years draft?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chris Mihm is almost assuredly a bust. This guy was taken 5th and hasn't contributed jack ****. He sucks flat out. He is 7'0 feet getting rejected by 6'7 guards/forwards.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Edit-
> 
> Can anyone confirm that Perovic and Splitter are dropping out of this years draft?


From what I have heard is that Kosta has such a huge buyout that he will end up dropping out of the draft. Spiltter also probably has nice-sized buyout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> From what I have heard is that Kosta has such a huge buyout that he will end up dropping out of the draft. Spiltter also probably has nice-sized buyout.


Wouldn't surprise me to see Perovic drop right into the Kings laps this time (unlike what happened with Kristic).


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> 
> I have no idea what I'm talking about.



:grinning: 

But seriously, OZZY. How in the world can you label Nenad Krstic a bust? Not only has he not played a singe NBA minute, but reports have shown that he has improved immensley since he was drafted! I have heard many call him a very athletic Vlade.

Can you please try to justify how Nenad is a bust?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> Chris Wilcox(LOOKS LIKE A BUST)


Please tell me why Chris looks like a bust. If anything, he looks like a star in the making. A supreme athlete in this league and learning the game more every day. Only 21 years old. 9 points and 5 rebounds in only 20 minutes. That is pretty damn good. Try to justify yourself though please.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> If Big Jake is not a "bust" neither is Chris Mihm.
> 
> Joel Prizybilla? Ok do you realize he averaged 10 rebounds + per game at the end of a year with the Hawks and played wonderful basketball and had a few double doubles. Sure he is not great but the end of this season before he got injured he played great with the Hawks and started.
> ...


Przybilla did play well for Atlanta. His offensive game is non-existant, but he did provide the Hawks rebounding, blocked shots, and was very good at grabbing the board and making the outlet pass to start the fast break.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Man,

This guys really has some prejudice against foreing...problably he think that Bush (either one) is a great president...



> Kwame Brown
> Amare Stoudamire
> Tyson Chandler
> Eddy Curry
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Can you please try to justify how Nenad is a bust?


 Ok seriously are you guys married to him or something? I see a player drafted in the 1st round, and I also realize he has never played for the Nets. Now I do not keep tabs on him but since he has never proven himself in the league I assume there is a reason.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok seriously are you guys married to him or something? I see a player drafted in the 1st round, and I also realize he has never played for the Nets. Now I do not keep tabs on him but since he has never proven himself in the league I assume there is a reason.


Yeah, there is a reason he has never proven himself in the league. He is in Europe! We're not married to him, but we're not completely clueless either. This is what usually happens in the NBA. A foreign player is drafted, stays a couple of years in Europe, and then comes over. People are ripping on you calling Nenad a bust because he is one of the top prospects in Europe and certainly one of the most promising.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Eh I just have a natural bias against all Maryland players and haven't seen much of the Clips this year, but unless he's gotten stronger I still doubt he'll do much besides 10 and 5 which is not what you want from a #8 pick, but obviously I'm just biased. And Krstic is far from a bust Ozzy, you have to get a shot in the L which he will be doing next year and then mess up and then become a bust. And if you think Pryzbilla is not a bust David Stern is messing with your head cause Pryzbilla is JOE WOLF 2.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Fine Nenad Krstic is a future All Star, I better write this down. Sure you all defend him, but why not come to the aid of all of the other busts I listed? What because Krstic is ranked high in some foreign prospect list he is a amazing player? Fine sure, you got one guy, what about the rest? I listed like 5 that are not even in the league and all were very high first round picks. So where is there defense? 

Sorry I do not follow foreign big men prospects through the net, I wish I could watch them honestly, but going off of what someone else says I don't take well.

That is part of my frustration, I hear about these players I have never seen. I read last year about Lampe and Sofo, I was like sweet those are two fine players. And low and behold they are not even lottery picks like they were supposedly prejected to be. 

And I looked back and proved there are a lot of foreign big men that are busts. Oh but go on that Nenad Krstic is not a bust line to prove me wrong. Did I know he was still in Europe? No. My mistake. But the rest of the players I am pretty sure are not in Europe, and if they are it is only because they got kicked out of the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jesus Christ OZZY. Please shut up. You are calling a guy a bust who you have never seen and is going to play here next year. Why don't you wait before proving yourself to be a fool?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Again ladies, how about you defend the other busts I listed, all of which I have seen play besides Sofo.



> Jesus Christ


 Never ever say that again to me, you got that? That is very offensive and disgraceful!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Never ever say that again to me, you got that? That is very offensive and disgraceful!


Do you honestly think I care? Get a clue.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Do you honestly think I care? Get a clue.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Rebel without a cause! Get your motor running. dananana Head out on the highway. dnananana Looking for adventure with whatever comes our way. dnananaa

Thanks for being so respectful jackass, or shale I address you as Rebel without a cause from now on?:laugh:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

jesus christ


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

That a way fellas, way to class this place up, congrats.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Kwame Brown
> Amare Stoudamire
> ...


Care to look again....none of these guys but Ely or Olawakandi are still in the league and were drafted within last 9 drafts. I could have listed a ton more but they are still in the league they just suck. Also there are guys on that first list like Olawakandi, Tyson Chandler, Joel Pryzbilla and Chris Mihm that I would say most people would say are busts given how high they were drafted. 

Melvin Ely #12 2002
Todd Fuller #11 1996
Eric Montross #9 1994
Yinka Dare #14 1994 (played at GW not sure if was "born" in US)
Bryant Reeves #6 1995
Ed O'Bannon #9 1995
Michael Olowakandi #1 1998 (yes in league but HUGE bust)
Cal Bowlder #17 1999
Leon Smith #29 1999


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Funny how a guy with a Malcom X avatar is talking about classing this place up and is worried about Jesus.

Anyway Jesus just called and he wanted me to let to you know that three more big men from overseas, Kirilenko, Yao, Nene, are not busts and that there were a lot more American busts for big men if you go into teams benches


He also said he is a Knicks fan.


If Kosta winds up into the Kings lap than the NBA should look into it and perhaps lay down some fines. If he drops out of the draft only to get selected by the Kings than what's to stop college kids from dropping out of the draft for a bigger contract promise.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I thought Knick fans were smart? Frederick Weis 15th pick? How is he turning out for you guys?

2nd what are you going into the vault for? Heck I only went back 6 some years, not 10. 

Bryant Reeves was not a bust, he just got injured. I already listed Ely and Bowler, and yes Fuller and Montross were busts as well. 

Touchy subject I guess ladies. Foreign big men are great, a lot of them can play, but a lot of them have been busts and are not even in the league anymore. 

Am I saying "American" big men are better? No. I am saying just because a foreign center is 7-1 or 7-4 and can walk does not mean he should be a high pick and that is proven with the busts in Frederick Weis 15th, Dalibor Bagaric 24th, Primoz Brezec 27th, and Alek Redojevic 12th. All of these were in the last 6 years as well. And for clarification, by "bust" I mean they are not even in the Association anymore! 

Oh but I should ignore the fact right. Is it a fact that big men are hard to predict? Yes. But there has been a trend of rating foreign players very high in the last few drafts, some turn out to be great, but some are not so great. So how about teams start drafting on talent instead of height and the length of their last name.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

The vault what the hell are you talking about? 

Jesus said to look at Team's benches for people like Erving Johnson.

Are you questioning the intelligence of the Lord?


By your logic Knicks traded Scrub Lampe and Scrub Milos and a pick for Steph Marbury, doesn't that make them smart?


Unless those comments aren't directed at me because you can't use the quote feature.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The vault what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Jesus said to look at Team's benches for people like Erving Johnson.
> 
> Are you questioning the intelligence of the Lord?


I was going to argue with you but after this little rant, thats not going to happen. 

P.S. There is a psych ward in my town, maybe you should check that out.


I have stated my opinion on this issue. PERIOD.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I was going to argue with you but after this little rant, thats not going to happen.
> 
> P.S. There is a psych ward in my town, maybe you should check that out.
> ...



Never ever say that again to me, you got that? That is very offensive and disgraceful! PERIOD.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Never ever say that again to me, you got that? That is very offensive and disgraceful! PERIOD.


 If you were serious I would respect that, but you are not, might as well put 5 of these up  

You can keep playing this little game though.


----------

